# Sooo...Unabashedly Prep and FE Castleberry.



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I noted with great interest a massive thread forming over on Daily Prep regarding FE Castleberry and his site Unabashedly Prep. I have expressed my views in the past, but the entirety of the thread was removed from the Daily Prep, which was probably the right decision, but also indicated to me there are some strong feelings there.

Just curious what others had to say, as the conversation I was reading was both interesting and cut short.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

All of those references are unfamiliar to me.
Is unabashedly prep a blog?
Is the daily prep that ipad news aggregator?
Is FE castleberry a cereal?


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^ a perfect response


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Since it is now absent, what was the point of the entry? Muffy rarely discusses other blogs.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm 50/50 on the guy and the blog. He has some good photos but can be a little hard to take.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

firedancer said:


> I'm 50/50 on the guy and the blog. He has some good photos but can be a little hard to take.


Precisely my opinion. His photos are good, but his air of pretentiousness and the unnecessary costs he runs into when preparing his outfit make him hard to really use as a style icon. In addition, his "Go to hell" styling seem more for attention than as a statement about personal fashion.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I always have to laugh when he mentions how a certain guys trousers have a perfect "break". This of course when there is no break at all. I like the look personally but...


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

nonartful dodger said:


> Since it is now absent, what was the point of the entry? Muffy rarely discusses other blogs.


It was a rambly and long discussion in the comments section about her latest evaluation of which companies are preppy/trad. I'm not sure what initially brought it about, but I thought that there were some strong feelings present! I see why she removed it, but it seemed an interesting topic to read everyone's reaction to it. I learned a few things I didn't know...


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I haven't seen this particular thread, but it seems like I have seen it a million times. A lot of these blogs are just too...much.

Some folks seem like they are working really, really hard at trying to look like they're not working very hard at any of this.

One of the attractions, to me, of the trad lifestyle and wardrobe style is that it is not difficult, and it does not change much, if ever. You start with the basics, and add more basics. Then you get really crazy and buy reds.

Am I missing something?


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I used to like the page. His early stuff was nice... lots of pics of people out and about with preppy looks to them. Now they all seem to be staged photos of him, and, honestly, I do not want to look at him.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm with rwaldron.


rwaldron said:


> I used to like the page. His early stuff was nice... lots of pics of people out and about with preppy looks to them. Now they all seem to be staged photos of him, and, honestly, I do not want to look at him.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

The early stuff was great preppy inspiration, unfortunately it seems like it has turned into a fashion blog nowadays.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

To be fair, he IS a fashion photographer. There were comparisons made of his self-promotion in other venues in which he represented himself as "Fred Egan", a shorts and hoodie wearing afficianado. I think the point someone was trying to get across with that was that the FE Castleberry type is yet another invention for sales. Of course, changing your name and inventing authenticity has a pretty good cash record with Ralph Lauren, so maybe he's copying the best he can find.

Considering he just got a job with Rugby, perhaps the fit is perfect after all.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Considering he just got a job with Rugby, perhaps the fit is perfect after all.


That sounds about right. I used to check out his site, but it got to be another "very nearly Ivy/New England/prep-type thingy, but more pretentious", which to me defines RL's Rugby


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

frosejr said:


> I haven't seen this particular thread, but it seems like I have seen it a million times. A lot of these blogs are just too...much.
> 
> Some folks seem like they are working really, really hard at trying to look like they're not working very hard at any of this.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Some people just want more DRAMA in thier lives!!

If anyone asks, no, DRAMA is not Trad!!


----------



## MikeF (Feb 26, 2010)

As the old saying goes, he has a face made for radio. He and his blog are pretentious and try way too hard.



rwaldron said:


> I used to like the page. His early stuff was nice... lots of pics of people out and about with preppy looks to them. Now they all seem to be staged photos of him, and, honestly, I do not want to look at him.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes I think you've nailed it: trying way too hard.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I have often wondered about the explosion of preppy blogs, and what these bloggers can make from their blogs. Though I am not the anonymous commenter in the below link, I think I once saw his old blog. I wonder how many bloggers have multiple "brands". It is an interesting world in this digital age of ours.

https://sartoriallyinclined.blogspot.com/2010/07/by-now-you-have-most-surely-heard-or.html

"My wedding photography (and website) are a brand unto themselves targeting the southern California wedding market. The images of me running around in hoodies, flip flops and t-shirts are a concentrated marketing effort to communicate southern california style. The approach is extremely laid back. The Fred Egan brand is not F.E. Castleberry.

The individual you have come to know on Unabashedly Prep is truly myself. It is a style blog born out of passion and began with the simple intentions of it being a hobby. No Jekyll/Hyde complex going on. If we ever meet, you will be familiar with the F.E. Castleberry you've come to know via Unabashedly Prep."


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Multiple brands/blogs? Reminds me of Janus, and not in a good way.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

He's a phony. But...is he a real phony?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

He strongly advocated for red gingham shirts, and I have to admit I want one because of his blog. The last picture of his I saw was of a man wearing selvedge denim and a tight-fitting shirt with a cutaway collar, tieless. I didn't remember that part of the OPH, but I didn't take it as seriously as F.E.C. must have.

Rugby seems like a good fit for him.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Isn't that dude from Fort Worth? Seems like he spends all his time genuflecting on the East Coast.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

It sounds like he just decided one day to be prep, but to be "Unabashedly Prep," then made it so. I wonder what he will decide to be next? "Certainly Circus Chic"?


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

When he decided to paint a pair of khakis, so that they would look like those a painter (artist) would wear, I threw up and never looked at his blog again.

Not entirely true, I suggested in the comments that perhaps he could have actually attempted to PAINT SOMETHING (other than his pants) and acquire the drips and smears semi-authentically, and he deleted my comment. That's when I stopped looking at it.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

SconnieTrad said:


> When he decided to paint a pair of khakis, so that they would look like those a painter (artist) would wear, I threw up and never looked at his blog again.
> 
> Not entirely true, I suggested in the comments that perhaps he could have actually attempted to PAINT SOMETHING (other than his pants) and acquire the drips and smears semi-authentically, and he deleted my comment. That's when I stopped looking at it.


Are you thinking of Maxminimus when he blogged on that? https://maxminimus.blogspot.com/2012/06/nine-steps.html

eta: or did Unabashedly Prep do it as well?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

This referenced post makes me wonder what in the world is wrong with people. I just tossed out some khakis with paint all over them. Because...they had paint all over them. From...painting something. For real. Bizarre.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Pink and Green said:


> This referenced post makes me wonder what in the world is wrong with people. I just tossed out some khakis with paint all over them. Because...they had paint all over them. From...painting something. For real. Bizarre.


You should've sold them on eBay.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trad-ish said:


> did Unabashedly Prep do it as well?


Yep. Not as well, either, IMO. Kinda looks like he wet himself.

https://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/sneaking-around/


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't find myself too interested in his blog. If he enjoys himself, he's certainly entitled to a blog and whatnot, but from a stylistic/fashion perspective, it seems more of an idealized historical reenactment than a genuine expression of natural and true preppy style. That said, I do check in on occasion, and find a picture of someone else that is inspiring every once in a while.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

His target demo is 18-30 IMO. 

But I don't see any reason to disparage the guy. In a world of bad looking hoodies and loose pants, he's making young people wear gingham shirts. I kinda like that. 

I don't take all his "style advice". I don't take all of Maximinus style advice either. Mainly cause I can't afford it


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

My distaste for Tasselfairy is no secret. I used to check his blog pretty often and it would just get worse and worse (the painted pants were definitely the event horizon). Back when I would read it, there was a commenter who went by "AEV" who was his constant foil and would criticize his every affectation. I guess FEC got tired of it and challenged him to do a photoshoot for Unabashedly Prep showcasing his style. AEV accepted, and the resulting photos are probably my favorite of the entire blog:




























Sadly, nothing this classic has graced his page since.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

https://twitpic.com/2iuhrv


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^ I have exactly 4.076% more respect for KJP than I do for FEC because at least he manufactures a tangible product to go along with his manufactured image.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> ^ I have exactly 4.076% more respect for KJP than I do for FEC because at least he manufactures a tangible product to go along with his manufactured image.


If only it were a product that was at all worth purchasing, but alas, it is superfluous, overpriced, wearable bric-à-brac.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Tasselfairy?  Come on.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

rwaldron said:


> If only it were a product that was at all worth purchasing, but alas, it is superfluous, overpriced, wearable bric-à-brac.


This is accurate for the bracelets. But the ties, bows and belts are less superfluous (still overpriced, though). I give KJP and friends credit for being able to start a manufacturing business in the USA (ok, his parents' garage), using all US-made materials (cannibalizing thrifted US-made clothes) and domestic labor (his friends), all while being able to stay committed to those ideals even as they expand (larger manufacturing facility and partnerships with better-known retail establishments). The fact that they've made full use of the internet/blogosphere to manufacture a brand from scratch might not be as "honorable" as one built on decades of customer service and quality products, but it's no different from Ralph Lauren's artificial Americana, which is what I think the KJP crew aspires to.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Tasselfairy?  Come on.


I think the name I've used before is Emcee Tassel Ferry. I didn't mean anything by it except that I suspect his name is as authentic as the rest of his persona.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I give you a 50 yo guy with army pants, backpack, baseball cap and, wait for it, his very own kick bike. 


Why oh why criticise Castleberry when this is 'normal' attire. You're just grumpy


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I've always been puzzled by the hate that Unabashedly Prep and Castleberry engenders. I don't know him nor do I regularly read his blog (I stop by from time to time and will scroll back a page or two). I think part of it is jealousy of his out of nowhere success. Without question, he's been very successful at doing what he set out to do. Not everything is to my taste for sure, and some of it downright silly (but I'm an old fuddy duddy now), but as some have pointed out I would rather see the young folks wearing his stuff than $300 sneakers and hoodies.

And he's a lot more tolerable than The Style Blogger.

As a side note, let's be careful about getting too personal in our criticism. He's put himself out there so is fair game to a point, but he's also a father with a couple of boys who is chasing a dream.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> I give you a 50 yo guy with army pants, backpack, baseball cap and, wait for it, his very own kick bike.
> 
> Why oh why criticise Castleberry when this is 'normal' attire. You're just grumpy


touche


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I often wondered wether he and the guy who makes man bracelets were posers or not. The sailing with Muffy photos on the Daily Prep answered my question.

There are a lot of photos for the "What does a Trad Girlfriend Look Like" thread on his site.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

AlanC said:


> . . . (but I'm an old fuddy duddy now) . . .


You think you're an old fuddy duddy? I haven't the foggiest who any of these cereal makers (Castleberry) or Transformer characters (Maximinus) are who have been referenced in the above comments. Honestly.

I think I've entered curmudgeon territory.

If I post some Cruiseresque rant, someone please PM me before I'm too far gone.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I started this thread for a qualitative discussion of the site, not a "let's all insult him" festival. If I don't like something, I try to figure out why, rather than just disparage what I don't like. That said, I think my dislike of the site coincided with it being 5-6 back to back postings of "Hey, here's me wearing clothes and taking pictures of myself!"

That got old fast.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Ok a little confession here, I only go to Unabashedly Prep to see the pictures of the nice preppy girls/women who just plain don't exist in my part of the world.

I'm on the fence with Mr. Castleberry, on the one hand it is a well executed blog on other hand it reminds me a lot of photography gear head Ken Rockwell's site. The content can't be more different but the mindset is not far apart. Both can be annoying.

Who cares, you don't like what he's talking about, unsubscribe and be done with it, there are far bigger things to worry about in the world.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I think I've entered curmudgeon territory.
> 
> If I post some Cruiseresque rant, someone please PM me before I'm too far gone.


Don't supress it, celebrate it.

Let your fuddy-duddy flag fly!!


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

I agree with Alan here. I don't think he deserves everything he's getting here. I don't read the blog anymore, but it's certainly not the worst stuff I've seen from #menswear.

Fred's a businessman. He might have been interested in authentic prep at one point, but he goes where the money is. That's fine with me, since it's his job. He has to provide for his family, just like you all. You didn't sign a contract to stay true to his blog, nor he to you, so just stop reading it.

Conor


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Uncle Bill said:


> Ok a little confession here, I only go to Unabashedly Prep to see the pictures of the nice preppy girls/women.


Co-sign


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

SconnieTrad said:


> When he decided to paint a pair of khakis, so that they would look like those a painter (artist) would wear, I threw up and never looked at his blog again.
> 
> Not entirely true, I suggested in the comments that perhaps he could have actually attempted to PAINT SOMETHING (other than his pants) and acquire the drips and smears semi-authentically, and he deleted my comment. That's when I stopped looking at it.


This kind of blew my mind when I first saw it, and I more or less just shook my head but didn't stop following. A few months ago Ovadia & Sons came out with cut-off khaki shorts that were handpainted, so every pair was different. They were charging $200. I'll never understand this. Posers faking the funk, dig?

As someone in their early 20's, I can't really hate what these people are doing. The majority of people I know wear jean shorts and tshirts for every occasion that will allow it. At least Castleberry & co are dressing (more or less) like adults, and encouraging others to do the same. I'm all for that. It's really the small things that get me; I hate everything about the Sid Mashburn look, and these people seem to really take after that. The whole neo-prep thing that happened/is happening really confused me when I first got interested in dressing properly 3-5 years ago. It seems like no one buckles their monk straps anymore, or buttons their collars, or does anything entirely properly. I get that it's "sprezzatura", but I really don't feel like that should concern most people at this point. I'm sure leaving the bottom button undone on a jacket is enough to confuse the average person - breaking rules that 90% of the population is unaware of doesn't seem to serve a purpose. You're not so much breaking rules as you are misleading people to think that you're not supposed to button your collars or tie your shoes.

Sorry for going off on a bit of a tangent there, but that whole #menswear look has been bothering me. I don't mind what these people are doing, but they sure seem to love looking at themselves.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a blog. On the internet. That's about as much discussion as it merits.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


>


I want that belt buckle.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^ me too Topsider!

^^ "hate" Sid Mashburn? I didn't think that was possible. He's built a great store with some really great pieces at a reasonable value. 

Sure , people can put together things differently, unbuckled monk with no break trousers, but you could also get his trousers hemmed correctly and buckle you shoes and you have a great kit for a pretty good price.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Topsider said:


> I want that belt buckle.


Seriously. I've searched for a similar one and have had no luck. He say's it's around 25 years old and he purchased it at a shop in New England somewhere.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been following this thread with interest, though I don't know why: I've only been to the site a handful of times. I know many disagree with me, but I think there is a huge gap been preppy and trad. The former is people making a great effort to say, "look at me, I've made it"--hence the Polo logo can be gigantic and people don't think it is ridiculous. It actually serves them well. The latter says, "I don't care if you look at me, I'm just cruising along. A few frayed edges don't bother me, and I don't need shoulder pads that give the impression I've been to the gym this morning". While I hate the social analysis, I'm coming around to the notion that modern preppy is for the aspirational who want to be seen as succeeding. That's nothing new: the huge facades on little houses in Amsterdam were asserting the same thing--centuries ago.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Seriously. I've searched for a similar one and have had no luck. He say's it's around 25 years old and he purchased it at a shop in New England somewhere.


Wow. Talk about timing. A quick Google search turned up this one on the Bay. I just did a BIN for $37 shipped. Looks pretty darn similar.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

And I found this one....

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271042670662

I'm glad we're not in the same city Topsider.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ Nice score!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Co-sign


Another +1!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Topsider said:


> I want that belt buckle.


Agreed


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> My distaste for Tasselfairy is no secret. I used to check his blog pretty often and it would just get worse and worse (the painted pants were definitely the event horizon). Back when I would read it, there was a commenter who went by "AEV" who was his constant foil and would criticize his every affectation. I guess FEC got tired of it and challenged him to do a photoshoot for Unabashedly Prep showcasing his style. AEV accepted, and the resulting photos are probably my favorite of the entire blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I often see AEV posting on Ivy Style, too. From reading his latest comments on the "Button-Down Mind Set" he places great emphasis on wearing appropriately formal clothing in an office setting I had thought that he was an elderly British man. I see that I was wrong.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I often see AEV posting on Ivy Style, too. From reading his latest comments on the "Button-Down Mind Set" he places great emphasis on wearing appropriately formal clothing in an office setting I had thought that he was an elderly British man. I see that I was wrong.


That's pretty funny. Maybe he should learn the conventions first. Brown shoes with a suit in the city with a pink shirt and madras tie? That may be a combination for a spring or summer odd jacket or blazer with calvary twills, but isn't the traditional convention for the office.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I often see AEV posting on Ivy Style, too. From reading his latest comments on the "Button-Down Mind Set" he places great emphasis on wearing appropriately formal clothing in an office setting I had thought that he was an elderly British man. I see that I was wrong.


If someone ever says this about me, I will consider it the highest praise imaginable.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Topsider said:


> Wow. Talk about timing. A quick Google search turned up this one on the Bay. I just did a BIN for $37 shipped. Looks pretty darn similar.





firedancer said:


> And I found this one....


Nice finds, guys! I'm jealous. May many a teenaged-girl stop and ask you if you got it at Vineyard Vines. :devil:


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^ You Arse!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

This one looks more like it could've come from VV, to me. It's vintage 1970's. I saw one in a thrift store recently, but passed on it.


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

firedancer said:


> ^ me too Topsider!
> 
> ^^ "hate" Sid Mashburn? I didn't think that was possible. He's built a great store with some really great pieces at a reasonable value.
> 
> Sure , people can put together things differently, unbuckled monk with no break trousers, but you could also get his trousers hemmed correctly and buckle you shoes and you have a great kit for a pretty good price.


The key word in that was "look". I don't hate Sid himself, or the clothes he's wearing, but I do greatly dislike the way they are worn. I'll give him a pass because it's definitely his style, but everyone else sporting it just looks fake and put-on.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

As a fellow blogger gunning for the similar target demographic, Ive had my own opinions on Fred, but at the end of the day I cannot hate the guy. He is running his own opinion blog and is making money off of it. Personally I think his genre is more "mainstream-fashionable-neoprep" that builds on classic trad/prep. But if it appeals to some folks then cool for them. 

My one major complaint is that I can't see "a normal college kid" wearing some of his stuff. Like I said, just too fashionable and may work well in NYC but harder to pull off in other areas (not impossible, just harder). But I'm sure my own blog has its own criticisms too. But I admit he does have some good stuff too.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Speaking of your blog, anything new in the pipe?



inq89 said:


> As a fellow blogger gunning for the similar target demographic, Ive had my own opinions on Fred, but at the end of the day I cannot hate the guy. He is running his own opinion blog and is making money off of it. Personally I think his genre is more "mainstream-fashionable-neoprep" that builds on classic trad/prep. But if it appeals to some folks then cool for them.
> 
> My one major complaint is that I can't see "a normal college kid" wearing some of his stuff. Like I said, just too fashionable and may work well in NYC but harder to pull off in other areas (not impossible, just harder). But I'm sure my own blog has its own criticisms too. But I admit he does have some good stuff too.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a few ideas I've been meaning to type out, but like always I do apologize for not being able to constantly update on a weekly (hell, monthly even) basis! It's my hobby and I try not to let it take away too much time from my other responsibilities and study time.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the new layout. But I think this blog is more in tune with my sensibilities


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Topsider said:


> This one looks more like it could've come from VV, to me. It's vintage 1970's. I saw one in a thrift store recently, but passed on it.


This exact buckle is sitting in a thrift here in Newport News if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

AldenPyle said:


> I like the new layout. But I think this blog is more in tune with my sensibilities


OK, really? HTJ is back AGAIN? I mean, I love the blog, but it's becoming that beautiful girl in freshman year you could never get in the right class with, who would seemingly vanish and then turn up again on campus right as you lost hope.

Not that I'm personalizing it too much or anything. Sigh.


----------

